# 

## zbyszek1982

Witam, jestem przed wykonaniem elewacji i nie wiem czy kołkować styropian czy dać go na sam klej do czego namawia mnie wykonawca. Mówi, ze w moim domku parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem gdzie nażywszy punkt kalenicy to 8 m jest to zbyteczne......próbowałem znaleźć tu świeżych informacji ale nie widzę...Osobiście się zastanawiam i może pójdę na kompromis i będę kołkować tylko szczyt domu bo front mam  na wysokości zaledwie ok 4 m. Jak myślicie?Kołkować czy nie?

----------


## emi601

po lekturze opisów systemów ociepleniowych różnych producentów doszłam do wniosku że na naszych małych domkach nie trzeba kołkować. Też mam kalenicę na 8m, jak Ty.
Mój wykonawca od murarki i dachu mówi że jak iść na taki na kompromis ( bo już o tym rozmawialiśmy) to lepiej kołkować naroża ( miejsce gdzie najbardziej działa ssąca siła wiatru). Co na to ociepleniowcy jeszcze nie wiem, bo ich nie mam jeszcze a mój kierownik budowy jak go znam to każe zakołkować, a ja będę go przekonywać że nie ma co być nadgorliwym  :wink:

----------


## zbyszek1982

hm, czyli chyba nie bedę kołkować

----------


## fighter1983

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o%C5%82kowania

----------


## tubek

Teoretycznie kołkować nie trzeba. Teoretycznie. Dla świętego spokoju lepiej zakołkować. Te wartości są przecież ustalane dla typowych warunków a nie ekstremalnych. A kto wie czy jakieś ekstremalne zjawisko nie przyjdzie i bez kołków ci zwieje. Koszt kołkowania jest w końcu niewielki.

----------


## F***T

Witam
Zgadza się na typowym domku nie trzeba kołkować styropianu, pod warunkiem, że wykonawca poprawnie przyklei wszystkie płyty tj. sposób obwodowo-punktowy przy zachowaniu min. 40% zaprawy klejowej na płycie. Ważne jest również, aby sprawdzić nośność podłoża, które ma duży wpływ na skuteczność przymocowania płyt. Niezbędne jest gruntowanie w przypadku b. nasiąkliwych materiałów tak jak gazobeton, czy YTONG. Poza tym należy uważać, gdzie znajduje się  dom, bo w przypadku wiania silnych  miejscach  np. nad morzem, czy w górach kołkowanie powinno być obowiązkowe.
Reasumując, z teoretycznego punktu widzenia, przy spełnieniu wszystkich wymogów dopuszcza się montaż styropianu bez kołkowania. Niestety dzisiaj wykonawstwo nie jest na najwyższym poziomi i czasami trzeba się zastanowić, czy nie warto trochę dołożyć i spać spokojnie. :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Panie Adamie... zapomina Pan jeszcze o jednej kwestii... jakosci kleju uzytego do takiego systemu niekolkowanego.
Grafitowy styropian, 20cm... i klej za 9zlotych netto worek w ktorym jest piach i cement... i co.... nie kolkowac?
Zwariowal nam ten rynek troszke... pogon za najnizsza cena. jakby tu kupic 20groszy taniej... do tego wykonastwo... jak najtaniej... 3-4 chlopakow z jakiegos pcimia dolnego bez dzialalnosci, bez doswiadczenia.
Biorac poprawke na to jestem zdania ze kolkowac nalezy zawsze i bezwzglednie. 
Baumit ma ciekawe rozwiazanie do kolkowania to dla tych ktorzy mowia, ze tworzy sie mostek:
http://www.baumit.pl/front_content.php?idart=7535 nie wiem tylko (jeszcze nie sprawdzalem) jak to sie ma do zastosowania w innych systemach, ale do mnie te laczniki mechaniczne chyba przemawiaja najbardziej. Przy grubych styropianach (powyzej 20cm) wychodzi taniej niz zwykly, odpowiedniej jakosci kolek (Koelner lub EJOT)

----------


## Pawel78

A jaka jest różnica w cenie 300-500zł. Szkoda rozmowy trzeba kołkować.

----------


## F***T

> Panie Adamie... zapomina Pan jeszcze o jednej kwestii... jakosci kleju uzytego do takiego systemu niekolkowanego.
> Grafitowy styropian, 20cm... i klej za 9zlotych netto worek w ktorym jest piach i cement... i co.... nie kolkowac?
> Zwariowal nam ten rynek troszke... pogon za najnizsza cena. jakby tu kupic 20groszy taniej... do tego wykonastwo... jak najtaniej... 3-4 chlopakow z jakiegos pcimia dolnego bez dzialalnosci, bez doswiadczenia.
> Biorac poprawke na to jestem zdania ze kolkowac nalezy zawsze i bezwzglednie. 
> Baumit ma ciekawe rozwiazanie do kolkowania to dla tych ktorzy mowia, ze tworzy sie mostek:
> http://www.baumit.pl/front_content.php?idart=7535 nie wiem tylko (jeszcze nie sprawdzalem) jak to sie ma do zastosowania w innych systemach, ale do mnie te laczniki mechaniczne chyba przemawiaja najbardziej. Przy grubych styropianach (powyzej 20cm) wychodzi taniej niz zwykly, odpowiedniej jakosci kolek (Koelner lub EJOT)


Jak najbardziej zgadzam się z kolegą. Ja dokonałem analizy w oparciu o jakość naszych klejów, których parametry są powyżej normy. A co do styropianu grafitowego to już inna bajka. Tutaj z doświadczenia wiem, że ich klejenie może przysporzyć mnóstwo problemów - zwłaszcza gdy prowadzimy prace w czasie słonecznej pogody.

----------


## fighter1983

FAST a tak btw to Ty chyba od niedawna jestes moim dostawca  :smile:  jakos mi sie w mailach przewinela informacja o podpisaniu umowy z Wami  :smile:

----------


## F***T

> FAST a tak btw to Ty chyba od niedawna jestes moim dostawca  jakos mi sie w mailach przewinela informacja o podpisaniu umowy z Wami


Miło mi i mam nadzieję, że nasza współpraca będzie owocna i obu firmom przyniesie oczekiwane korzyści

----------


## zbyszek1982

wlasnie czytalem o systemi fast ale musze przyznac ze w mojej o okolicy raczej jest nie znany-czy w Słupsku prowadzicie jakas sprzedaz?

----------


## F***T

Witam

proszę o kontakt z panem Mariuszem Mieczkowskim (odpowiedzialnym za region) tel. 609 684 604

----------


## Julius

> po lekturze opisów systemów ociepleniowych różnych producentów doszłam do wniosku że na naszych małych domkach nie trzeba kołkować. Też mam kalenicę na 8m, jak Ty.
> Mój wykonawca od murarki i dachu mówi że jak iść na taki na kompromis ( bo już o tym rozmawialiśmy) to lepiej kołkować naroża ( miejsce gdzie najbardziej działa ssąca siła wiatru). Co na to ociepleniowcy jeszcze nie wiem, bo ich nie mam jeszcze a mój kierownik budowy jak go znam to każe zakołkować, a ja będę go przekonywać że nie ma co być nadgorliwym


racja, nowych niskich domów nie trzeba kołkować, jak ktoś chce to faktycznie tylko krytyczne miejsca (naroża, podcienie,..). Pamiętać należy tylko o odpowiedniej ilości kleju do przyklejania ok 40% powierzchni płyty styropianowej i klejeniu obwodowo-punktowym (*ważne:* klej odsunięty o ok 3cm od krawędzi płyty). Najlepiej użyć kleju do przyklejania i zatapiania siatki, a nie kleju do przyklejania. Droższy, ale zaoszczędzi się na kołkach.
Poza tym kołki to mostki punktowe i po co dziurawić pustaki ceramiczne kołkami.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## s9 pat

Kleic klejem do klejenia a nie do szpachlowania. Kiedys byl jeden klej do wszystkiego. Czasy gdy STO i TERRANOVA wchodzily na polski rynek. Pozniej marketingowcy z kleju do szpachlowania wyciagneli wlokna i inne potrzebne przy zbrojeniu siatki dodatki i tak powstal klej do klejenia. 

Inna sprawa jaki system. W greinplascie, sto czy dryvicie, na scianie stabilnej bym niekolkowal. Warunek - robi to fachura obwodowo punktoo i sciana jest nietynkowana, niemalowana itp. Czyli swiezy nowy domek. W kazdym innym przypadku jak cegla, stare tynki - koleczki obowiazkowo. Siła ssania wiatru od strony jest bardziej szkodliwa niz napór powietrza :smile:  Jak juz kolkowac to do porzadku 6 kolkow na m2 i dac termodyble. kolowanie 2 kolkow w srodek to niszczenie elewacji.

----------


## emi601

jak ktoś podrzucił wątek to się melduję
Ocieplenie wykonano u nas systemem Dryvitt, osobny klej do klejenia, osobny do zatapiania siatki, siatka też z systemu. Bez kołków!
Wszystko ładnie poszło, robiło się panom jak z płatka, wygląda ekstra!  :smile: 
materiały kupowałam w internecie.

----------


## Balto

emi601: a czytałeś jakie właściwości ma klej? To ze osobny jest jasne - co innego klej dawany na ścianę, a co innego do zatapiania siatki z klejem. Ten pierwszy ma być lekko ciągliwy i mocny, ten drugi ma też być mocny ale ma się ładnie ciągnąć...

----------


## s9 pat

jak dryvit to nie ma lipy. docieplam tym wieżowce :smile:

----------


## emi601

Balto: no jasne że jasne  :wink:  

nie ma lipy to fakt, praktyczne jest to, że nie ma w tym systemie kilku gruntów które trzeba użyć pod każdą nową warstwę, jak na przykład w Mapei.

----------


## s9 pat

chodzi ci dokladniej o to ze nie trzeb agruntowac primusa m pod tynk? ja profilaktycznie gruntuje, zważywszy, że robimy kolory z 3-4 grupy. Ale ogolnie cenowo jak sie porówna to przy stałej wspólpracy jest taniej niz w Sto i porównywalnie z kresilem czy ceresitem

----------


## s9 pat

Macie handlowca na teren Katowic? ciekawią mnie ceny i technologia

----------


## Julius

> Pozniej marketingowcy z kleju do szpachlowania wyciagneli wlokna i inne potrzebne przy zbrojeniu siatki dodatki i tak powstal klej do klejenia.


Wyciągnęli z zaprawy klej, dlatego jest tańszy. W większości przypadków klej do przyklejania to odchudzony o proszki redysp. klej do przyklejania i zatapiania siatki.





> Jak juz kolkowac to do porzadku 6 kolkow na m2 i dac termodyble. kolowanie 2 kolkow w srodek to niszczenie elewacji.


Nie rozumiem dlaczego kołkowanie 4 szt na metr to niszczenie elewacji a 6szt /m2 to już nie. Ilość kołków powinno się dobrać do nośności podłoża, i jeśli już kołkować to stosować zagłębione kołkowanie i zatyczki styropianowe.  Popularne są zatyczki styropianowe 2-3cm, ale moim zdaniem lepiej zastosować nawet 5-8cm jeśli grubość styropianu na to pozwala.

Poza tym wielu producentów zaleca kołkowanie na krawędziach płyt styropianowych, co według mnie jest bzdurą, gdyż to jest najmniej wytrzymałe miejsce. Łączniki bada się na przeciąganie przez płyty styropianowe w materiale jednorodnym, a nie na krawędziach.


btw. Dryvit to porządna marka, ceny też porządne  :smile: )

----------


## s9 pat

dlatego ze zwykle pokaemony kolkuja w srodek plyty 2 kolki. a nie na narozach. a to naroza najbardziej sa narazone na prace ewentualna styropianu. pozatym aprobata tak mowi  :smile:

----------


## Balto

s9pat: takie pokemony ocieplają nowy blok co tuż obok miejsca gdzie mieszkam stawiają - góra dwa kołki na płytę a bywa że i jeden uda się zmieścić....
A nie powyciągali takich różnych, tylko zmniejszyli ilość materiału wiążącego czyli cementu lub dali go gorszej jakości. Wychodzi na to samo. To czy się ciągnie czy nie - to prosta chemia i dość tania...

----------


## s9 pat

niestety tak to w polsce mamy - sam mam trudnosci wygrac w uczciwej cenie blok bo kazdy patrzy jak tu zatanic a pozniej jakos to oklepac.

----------


## surgi22

Niestety nawet jak zapłacisz uczciwie a nie kontrolujesz jakości pracy to może otrzymać wiesz co .. :yes:

----------


## slawek9000

u siebie kołkowałem miejsca newralgiczne, czyli narożniki po ok.3m od krawędzi, z tym że uzywałem kołków z prętem z włókna szklanego. Takie badziewne kołki plastikowe rozrywane używałem na garażu z tym że one w zasadzie nie trzymają tzn. są na pewno dużo słabsze niż klej. Za to kołki z włókna szklanego to faktycznie porządna technika, jeśli nie dadzą się dobić (bo np. otwór za płytki) to trzeba je obciąć bo ręką wyjąć sie nie da.

----------


## Julius

s9pat: naroża budynków są newralgiczne, ok... ale nie kołkujmy na krawędziach płyt styropianowych! 


w aprobatach piszą różne bzdury, projektanci projektują jeszcze gorzej (w zasadzie to oni projektują kolorystykę a nie termomodernizację), ale to nie zwalnia kierownika budowy, inspektora nadzoru i tym bardzie wykonawcę z kierowania się rozumem (ogólnie pojętą sztuką budowlaną).

Przykład: Na jednym z Katowickich osiedli zaprojektowano i wykonano docieplenie docieplenia na podstawie aprobaty dużej polskiej firmy. W efekcie na 1 m2 docieplenia naliczyć można 28szt łączników w tym 24 z trzpieniem stalowym  :smile: ) Równie dobrze mieszkańcy mogli zamontować sobie za oknem grzejnik. Wykonawca wykonał zgodnie z projektem, a projektant na podstawie aprobaty. Współczuję mieszkańcom, bo zwiększyli może grubość izolacji ale współczynnika z pewnością nie poprawili,  a może i pogorszyli.

Balto: cement po piasku to najtańszy surowiec. w klejach do przyklejania styropianu jest go zwykle więcej niż w klejach uniwersalnych, 40% ceny to polimer, czyli to co się klei do styropianu, bo cement nie za bardzo.

----------


## Balto

Julius: siedzę w tynkach mineralnych. Dodaję chemii - ale nie za dużo. A do styropianu przylega i się ciągnie po nim bez problemu.  Jeżeli ktoś mówi o tym, że cement jest najtańszy to się nie dziwię. Zastanawia mnie tylko ile cementu jest w takim tanim cemencie... Ale to już osobna kwestia rodem z Barei...

----------


## Julius

Balto: z tego co wiem to tynki mineralne kładzie się  na podłoża mineralne a nie na styropian, a ciągnie się metyloceluloza a nie cement, ale mogę się mylić.

----------


## Balto

Julius: o ile zakład  :wink:  ... W jednym punkcie przegrałeś w cuglach - u mnie na biurze mam ścianę płaczu - pracownik uczył się kłaść mineralkę pistoletem na styro (dokładniej na grunt co szedł na siatkę w kleju). Po tym że mogę łapę do krwi rozharatać wnioskuję że się trzyma... Mówię o "dwójce". Klasę ten mój ma CS IV więc dość niezłą...
Każdy tynk mineralny składa się z cementu, wapna (lub jego zamiennika - szajs) wypełniacza i tzw. chemii. To ta chemia pozwala modyfikować właściwości tynku. Można dać taką, która sprawi, że tynk się ładnie ciągnie - jak klej. Oczywiście do momentu do którego cement nie zacznie wiązać. Znów robiłęm u sibie próby i znów bardzo ładnie dało się ciągnąć. To, że spełnia i inną rolę, to osobna kwestia...

----------


## Julius

Balto: Teraz piszesz precyzyjnie.




> pracownik uczył się kłaść mineralkę pistoletem na styro (dokładniej na grunt co szedł na siatkę w kleju).


Warstwa zbrojona to podłoże mineralne (przez Ciebie zagruntowane), a nie styropian i tak się kładzie tynki mineralne.




> A do styropianu przylega


Do styropianu przylega nie tynk mineralny tylko zaprawa klejowo-szpachlowa do zatapiania siatki. I dopiero na zaprawę kładłeś tynk mineralny.

Natomiast klasa CS  mówi o wytrzymałości na ściskanie zapraw tynkarskich (sprawdziłem norma: PN-EN 998-1) a nie o przyczepności do podłoży. 

Może się nie zrozumieliśmy, zostawmy to... 

Proponuję tobie abyś nałożył bezpośrednio tynk mineralny na styropian bez warstwy bazowej i gruntu i po jakim czasie sprawdził przyczepność, tak jak się bada przyczepności zapraw klejowych w systemach ociepleniowych. Wtedy się przekonasz, że przyczepności do styropianu nie zapewni Ci cement bez odpowiedniej ilości proszków redyspergowalnych.( tzw chemii)

----------


## Balto

Julius: nie pamiętam dokładnie parametrów - ale sprawdzę, pamiętam, że miała niezłą przyczepność...
Poza tym tak naprawdę tynki mineralne bez chemii, jako zewnętrzne elewacyjne, zwłaszcza barwione nie istnieją w produkcji nazwijmy to przemysłowej. Z prostych powodów: barwienie w masie, ograniczenie ilości wapna, konieczność uzyskania wysokich parametrów na ściskanie, zginanie i tak dalej. Niestety w chemii nie siedzę na tyle mocno by powiedzieć co jest w danym proszku czy płynie, ja wiem tylko jakie mają mi dać właściwości już po wymieszaniu i jakie mogą stwarzać zagrożenia. Być może są to proszki redyspergowalne, w części lub całości. Nie wiem.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Do klejenia użyłem Atlasu (grawisU?) po 18 zł. To klej do zatapiania siatki. Musiałem oderwać dwie płyty. Po tym doświadczeniu mogę stwierdzić że styro tego nie wytrzymał. Klej spisał się na medal.
PS.
Robiłem próbki z kilkoma klejami. Atlas z tych dostępnych w najbliższej hurtowni wypadł najlepiej.

----------


## Julius

Tak kiedyś zalecano sprawdzenie klejów do przyklejania na budowie. Przykleić kawałek styropianu i zerwać po paru dniach. Jak zerwanie w styropianie to klej OK. Wszystko byłoby w porządku, gdyby styropian miał odpowiednie parametry. Producenci styropianu mocno obniżyli jakość styropianu. Kiedyś styropian fasadowy ważył pow.  13kg /m3 stare M15. Teraz zwykle mają poniżej 11kg. 

klaudiusz_x: to dobry sposób na sprawdzenie jakości kleju, klej ma być mocniejszy na wyrywanie niż styropian, ale na przykład: klej który teraz Ci wyrywa styropian gęstości pon. 11kg (EPS 040 Fasada)  i wypada OK, kiedyś nie wyrwał by styropianu fasadowego M15, i byłby do bani. Kiedyś normą dla klejów była wytrzymałość 100kPa, a teraz zgodnie z normami 80kPa. Nie wiem jaki cel miał ustawodawca, czy raczej "normodawca" żeby obniżać parametry jakościowe (przyczepność) dla systemów dociepleń... Lobby kołkowe  :smile: )) 

Balto: Z tego co zrozumiałem ty mówisz o tynku cementowo-wapiennym do natrysku (tarrabona)?

----------


## robert---b

Temat brzmi "Kołkowanie Styropianu", a Wy piszecie o wszystkim, kleje siatki, tynki itp. Odpowiedzcie człowiekowi czy kołkować, ile dać kołków, jakich, a najlepiej jak ktoś zamieści rysunek z zaznaczonymi najlepszymi punktami, gdzie można dać kołek.
 Wierzę, że macie dużą wiedzę, ale wyłóżmy kawę na ławę.

----------


## EWBUD

Czy kołkować?
Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta: "zgodnie z projektem elewacji"    
 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy kołkować?
> Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta: "zgodnie z projektem elewacji"


No Piotrek nauczyl sie doradzac jak handlowiec  :smile:  odpowiedz poprawna i dyplomatyczna i naturalnie nic nie dajaca pytajacemu  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  

Kolkowac, kolkowac, bardziej kolkowac niz nie kolkowac. 
Minusow kolkowania nie ma, sa plusy.
Kolkowac jako termodybel... i sa same plusy... oprocz kosztow....

----------


## Balto

Julius: tynk mineralny może być i do zacierania i do natrysku - kwestia dodatków i chemii...
W kwestii styropianu - z dobrego źródła wiem, że producenci chcąc w jakiś sposób mieć zysk i nie podnosić ceny bardzo mocno obniżyli parametry styropianu fasadowego... Jak dawniej był w górnych granicach przyzwoitości obecnie to są dolne i to tak dolne jak się da.
fighter: kołkować? To kosztuje... A Twoim zadaniem jest jest wytłumaczenie, że nie da się oszczędzać na wszystkim. W zbyt wielu wypadkach jest to niemożliwe. Jeżeli kupuje najtańszy cement jaki znajdzie, najtańszy klej jaki jest pod ręką, najtańszą siatkę i tak dalej to ty powiesz mu że ma kupić cztery razy więcej dybli?!

----------


## EWBUD

> No Piotrek nauczyl sie doradzac jak handlowiec  odpowiedz poprawna i dyplomatyczna i naturalnie nic nie dajaca pytajacemu    
> 
> Kolkowac, kolkowac, bardziej kolkowac niz nie kolkowac. 
> Minusow kolkowania nie ma, sa plusy.
> Kolkowac jako termodybel... i sa same plusy... oprocz kosztow....




 :smile:

----------


## robert---b

A może ktoś zamieści rysunek,  gdzie najlepiej wstawiać kołki na metrze kwadratowym styropianu

----------


## robert---b

Dzisiaj miałem chwilę, i znalazłem przebieg prac związanych z ociepleniem domu. Może to i reklama dla tej firmy, ale dla budujących mała wskazówka.

http://www.foveotech.pl/sprawdzenie_...loza,75,p.html

----------


## EWBUD

Co do kołkowania to wiele nie ma:
"Warunki dodatkowego mocowania mechanicznego za pomocą łączników powinien określać projekt techniczny. Projekt powinien podawać liczbę łączników, ich rozmieszczenie, z uwzględnieniem wysokości budynku, stref krawędziowych, ich długość i rodzaj, a także numer dokumentu dopuszczającego do stosowania. Do mocowania płyt styropianowych możliwe jest stosowanie kołków z tworzywa sztucznego, a w przypadku wełny mineralnej – wyłącznie z trzpieniem stalowym."

----------


## EWBUD

w sensie: w tym linku  :smile:

----------


## Balto

exbuxo: " Projekt powinien podawać liczbę łączników, ich rozmieszczenie, z uwzględnieniem wysokości budynku, stref krawędziowych, ich długość i rodzaj, a także numer dokumentu dopuszczającego do stosowania" - ty w cuda wierzysz?! Nb w ramach dziwnych ciekawości - miałem niedawno styczność z tzw. typowym projektem w którym nachylenie dachu ktoś obliczył jakby to ująć - bez uwzględnienia ile śniegu pada w naszym ślicznym kraju...

----------


## EWBUD

w cuda nie wierzę.
A "zgodnie z projektem elewacji" to bardzo bezpieczna odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## s9 pat

> A może ktoś zamieści rysunek,  gdzie najlepiej wstawiać kołki na metrze kwadratowym styropianu

----------


## EWBUD

> 


Ale Kolega chciał RYSUNEK  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

MURATOR kłamie?    
Troszkę inaczej jest tam zakołkowane i komu wierzyć?   :smile: 
http://muratordom.pl/budowa/izolacje...,18_10205.html

----------


## EWBUD

WEBER kłamie?
Komu wierzyć?   :smile: 
http://www.netweber.pl/produkty-elew...nkow.html#tab1

----------


## EWBUD

Jednak najbezpieczniej: "zgodnie z projektem elewacji"   :smile:

----------


## robert---b

> Witam, jestem przed wykonaniem elewacji i nie wiem czy kołkować styropian czy dać go na sam klej do czego namawia mnie wykonawca. Mówi, ze w moim domku parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem gdzie nażywszy punkt kalenicy to 8 m jest to zbyteczne......próbowałem znaleźć tu świeżych informacji ale nie widzę...Osobiście się zastanawiam i może pójdę na kompromis i będę kołkować tylko szczyt domu bo front mam  na wysokości zaledwie ok 4 m. Jak myślicie?Kołkować czy nie?


Myślę że założyciel tego wątku już wie czy kołkować czy nie i w jaki sposób. Ja też się dużo dowiedziałem, jestem pod wrażeniem zdjęć, są dość przejrzyste no i duże.

----------


## skrabi

a przy klejeniu na klej/piankę poliuretanową kołkujecie?

----------


## EWBUD

> a przy klejeniu na klej/piankę poliuretanową kołkujecie?


Rozmawiałem ostatnio  z gościem z Henkla i i twierdzi, że nie ma potrzeby - rozmawialiśmy oczywiście o ct84.

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxxo: no dobrze a jak obciążenie przekroczy pewne wytrzymałości - to co? Klient zażyczy sobie tynk grubości 10 mm i co mu powiesz? Musimy wrócić do etapu ocieplania i wbić po te trzy kołki? Ja się nauczyłem jednego - pewnych rzeczy nie da się przeskoczyć. Poza tym koszt kołków w ogólnym koszcie chałupy nie jest to wielkość od której klient ogłasza upadłość...

----------


## robert---b

Moje zdanie jest takie, że nie ma co przesadzać z ilością kołków, ale nie zaszkodzi kilka dać na metr. Jak przedmówca wspomniał są to nie duże koszty. Ja jutro zamawiam kołki przez allegro - dobra cena.

----------


## EWBUD

> ewbuxxxo: no dobrze a jak obciążenie przekroczy pewne wytrzymałości - to co? Klient zażyczy sobie tynk grubości 10 mm i co mu powiesz? Musimy wrócić do etapu ocieplania i wbić po te trzy kołki? Ja się nauczyłem jednego - pewnych rzeczy nie da się przeskoczyć. Poza tym koszt kołków w ogólnym koszcie chałupy nie jest to wielkość od której klient ogłasza upadłość...


Z Henklem rozmawiałem o normalnym dociepleniu,  3-4 mm klej + tynk , a nie 10 mm gr, tj. 15 kg/m2  :smile: 
Koszt kołków?
Przy 25 cm styro -  dość znaczny.
Z trzpieniem metalowym, przy tej długości, ok. 6- 8 zł/m2

----------


## skrabi

przy 30cm jeszcze większy koszt + dochodzą mostki cieplne, które bym chciał zlikwidować
R&K kleił na piankę bez kołkowania i na razie nic nie odpadło

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxxo: tak naprawdę to że owa wytrzymałość jest przeliczana na ok 3-4 mm grubości tynku, czyli w zasadzie cienkowarstwowy to musi to być wołami zapisane. Zbyt wiele razy odpowiadałem na pytania czy da się na styro przykleić imitację kamienia, czy sam kamień czy jakieś tam płytki... Na pytanie - a co było w projekcie i jak było wykonywane padało śliczne zdziwienie. 
Przy założeniu, że koszt kołków to 8 zł/m2 a ilość m2 to w granicach (dla styro, po odliczeniu okien drzwi i td) to 150 - to cena za te utensylia wynosi 1200 zł... Tak na dobrą sprawę jest to ilość w stylu tzw błąd liczenia. Przecież tyle można zaoszczędzić na oknach - kupując je wszystkie, drzwiach i czymś tam jeszcze. Niby nic a pewność znacznie większa.
skraburski: w wielu sprawach jestem zwolennikiem tzw. tradycyjnych metod - gdzie lepiej było dać kołek więcej niż mniej. Wiesz to trochę tak jak zastępuje się wapno zamiennikami, a potem jojczy że po iluś latach jest hodowla grzybów i glonów.

----------


## Julius

robert---b: moim zdaniem na filmie pokazano jak nie należy przyklejać styropianu i kołkować. W przypadku styropianu nakładanie kleju na na krawędź styropianu i dociśnięcie do podłoża powoduje jego przemieszczenie w szczeliny pomiędzy płytami i powstanie mostków termicznych. Klej należy nałożyć na płytę owszem pasmem obwodowym ale odsuniętym ok 3-4 cm od krawędzi.
Druga sprawa: 8 szt. łączników na 1 m2 na filmie gdzie pokazano nowy budynek z pustaka ceramicznego to masakra. Chyba, że ktoś założył że co drugi łącznik nie trzyma. 
Ja nowo wznoszonych budynków nie kołkuję!!!.  To ma być docieplenie!!!

Cytat na temat styropianu grafitowego: "Na przykład w/g źródeł niemieckich styropiany z dodatkiem grafitu ekspandującego uzyskują najniższe parametry przewodności  tj. lambdę 0,032 W/mK tylko powyżej gęstości 15 kg/m3, ale w Polsce już przy gęstości 11-12,5 kg/m3. W/g źródeł informacji technicznych producentów polistyrenu, w USA i Kanadzie parametr przewodności poniżej 0,032 W/mK uzyskuje się przy gęstości nie mniejszej niż 18 kg/m3 (temperatura pomiaru przy 24°C). 
W Polsce niektórzy producenci deklarują w/g własnych badań (w/g RTQ) wyniki nawet poniżej wartosci 0,029 W/mK. Niby ta sama europa i świat jednakowych jednostek fizycznych, a..... wyniki różne.  "

Pozdrawim

----------


## Balto

Julius: jakby to ująć - różne metody badania, różne instytucje badawcze. Z różnymi dziwadłami się już człowiek spotykał i pewnie spotka. Osobiście najmniej bym wierzył w polskie wyniki badań. Zbyt często można je hmmm.... podważyć?

----------


## lukasza

Nie kołkowałem moich 22 cm. Nic nie odpada. Musiałem za to wymienić w trakcie prac 2 płyty i oderwanie ich to spore wyzwanie. Także nie wiem czy realnie jest sens kołkować parterówki lub domy piętrowe. Sądzę, że jak ekipa maksymalnie nie spier... roboty to nic nigdy nie odpadnie.

----------


## Julius

> Julius: jakby to ująć - różne metody badania, różne instytucje badawcze. Z różnymi dziwadłami się już człowiek spotykał i pewnie spotka. Osobiście najmniej bym wierzył w polskie wyniki badań. Zbyt często można je hmmm.... podważyć?


Klientami instytucji badawczych są producenci... wydają miliony na badania rocznie. Tyle.




> Nie kołkowałem moich 22 cm. Nic nie odpada. Musiałem za to wymienić w trakcie prac 2 płyty i oderwanie ich to spore wyzwanie. Także nie wiem czy realnie jest sens kołkować parterówki lub domy piętrowe. Sądzę, że jak ekipa maksymalnie nie spier... roboty to nic nigdy nie odpadnie.


I bardzo dobrze. Mam nadzieję, że pasmo obwodowe z kleju było.

----------


## Balto

Julius: tak wydają miliony na badania. Tylko inaczej jest jeśli badaniem zajmuje się jednostka która żyje tylko ze zleceń i zadowolonych klientów, inaczej kiedy jest to wydział wielkiej uczelni (-> AGH), inaczej kiedy jakaś mała i tak dalej...
Ja n.p. widziałem kiedyś wyniki badań cementu 32,5... Jego średnia (!) wytrzymałość po 28 dniach była 32,5 MPa...

----------


## skrabi

> w wielu sprawach jestem zwolennikiem tzw. tradycyjnych metod - gdzie lepiej było dać kołek więcej niż mniej. Wiesz to trochę tak jak zastępuje się wapno zamiennikami, a potem jojczy że po iluś latach jest hodowla grzybów i glonów.


czyli pełna cegła i zaprawa wapienna? chyba po to ludzie wymyślają nowe materiały i technologie żeby je stosować, oczywiście trzeba robić to z głową a nie oszczędzać na czym się da, bo wtedy pojawiają się problemy o których piszesz

cały czas zastanawiam się na kołkami, i nie wykluczam ich
na razie jedyne, które spełniają moje oczekiwania to ejotherm STR U, niestety na necie nie ma cennika więc na ten moment nie znam ich ceny
może znacie ew. inne dobre kołki na tą grubość ocieplenia?

----------


## fighter1983

skraburski hmmm skoro Ty Ejota rozwazasz to mysle ze powinnismy porozmawiac  :smile:

----------


## skrabi

tak jak mówiłem, nie znam cen bo ejot się nie chwali, ale sądzę, że to górna półka
natomiast nic innego o tej długości jakoś znaleźć nie mogę :/

----------


## fighter1983

Ściany silikat 24+30 cm Styro λ=0,031....... ja bym to zrobil na kolku 260/10mm na mega glebokim (100mm) frezie tzw. "termodyblu" z koelnera np.... nie potrzebujesz takich dlugich kolkow  :smile:

----------


## skrabi

czym zrobić taki długi frez? poźniej takie długie otwory zatykać walcami ze styro czy piankować?

----------


## EWBUD

> tak jak mówiłem, nie znam cen bo ejot się nie chwali, ale sądzę, że to górna półka
> natomiast nic innego o tej długości jakoś znaleźć nie mogę :/



Ejot: b. dobre kołki - chyba najlepsze na rynku.
Ceny też najlepsze  :smile:

----------


## Julius

> czym zrobić taki długi frez? poźniej takie długie otwory zatykać walcami ze styro czy piankować?


Frez bez problemu kupisz w dobrej hurtowni specjalizującej się w dociepleniach. Zwykle frezuje na głębokość ok 2-3cm. Po małych przeróbkach frez może frezować na wiecej cm, nawet 20cm. Natomiast zatyczki zrobisz bez problemu w firmie specjalizującej się w reklamach. Wytną ci walce styropianowe jaki chcesz, a przytniesz je sobie na ospowiednią długość na budowie.

Natomiast dalej nie widzę potrzeby  potrzeby kołkowania styropianu na nowych domkach. Dajesz gruby styropian bo chcesz uzyskać pewnie wsp. U<0,15. Matematycznie to ty może uzyskasz, ale jak podziurawisz styropian i narobisz mostków, to rzeczywiste U bedzie dużo większe. 

Lepiej się skupić na uniknięciu mostków punktowych i liniowych:
- klejenie metodą obwodowo-punktową ze zwróceniem uwagi na zrobienie odpowiedniej obwódki odsuniętej od krawędzi styropianu (lub stosowanie metody pianowo-klejowej Quickadex)
- klejenie na przekładkę (styro 15cm+styro15cm) z przesunięciem
- uzupełnienie szczelin pianą
- wywalenie listwy startowej (to dopiero kaloryfer liniowy)
- odpowiedni montaż okien wypuszczonych w warstwę izolacji
- odpowiedni motaż parapetów zewnętrznych
- jak kołkowanie to frezy na 15cm i zatyczki

Jeśli chodzi o termodyble to zadałem sobie kiedyś trud i sprawdziłem kamera termowizyjną czy jest różnica... ja jej nie zauważyłem.

----------


## skrabi

Ogólnie skłaniam się ku nie kołkowaniu, ale jest to jednak jakieś ryzyko. Słyszałem, że po kilku latach na krawędziach płyt wskutek ciągłego nagrzewania i chłodzenia pojawiają się mikropęknięcia na tynku, które z czasem są coraz większe. Chciałbym uniknąć takiego efektu a nie znam nikogo, kto miałby styro bez kołków od dłuższego czasu.

Myślę, że tam mostków przy termodyblach z zatyczkami jest pomijanie mały, jeśli nie żadny.

Kleić chcę na piankę poliuretanową i wszelkie nieszczelności również będę piankował.

----------


## fighter1983

Dokladnie taki mialem pomysl... bo przy kolkach 38-40cm dla styropianu 30cm wyjdzie koszmarnie koszmarnie drogo.
Zatyczki styropianowe to zaden problem: w termoorganice mozna zamowic, tanie to jak barszcz i na pewno koszystniej wyjdzie:
1 kolek 260mm + 5 krazkow z termoorganiki niz 1 kolek 380/400mm ejota czy tez innego producenta.kolki dluzsze niz 30cm maja tendencje do wykladniczego wzrostu ceny  :smile:  

natomiast nie kolkowanie powyzej 15cm grubosci styropianu jest mocno mocno ryzykowne i ja bym sie na to na 100% nie zdecydowal

----------


## Julius

> Słyszałem, że po kilku latach na krawędziach płyt wskutek ciągłego nagrzewania i chłodzenia pojawiają się mikropęknięcia na tynku, które z czasem są coraz większe


Kołki tu nie pomogą, one mają jedynie zwiększyć przyczepność płyty styropianowej do podłoża, a płyty styropianowe pracują. Dla płyt EPS 040 producent deklaruje DS(70,-) 2 to jest 2%, a 2 % na jednej płycie to 2cm. Kołek tu nic nie ma, to raczej istota materiału termoizolacyjnego tj. styropianu. Ten typ tak ma. A rysy o których mówisz to raczej wina warstwy zbrojonej i tynku a nie styropianu.

Kołkuj jak chcesz, na moim domu jest 20cm białego styropianu,, mija 4 zima i jest ok. Nie mam łączników.

----------


## EWBUD

Prywatnie: nie kołkowałbym.
Jako wykonawca: wg. projektu elewacji  :smile:

----------


## Balto

skraburski: kiedyś cegłę robiono li tylko na zaprawie wapiennej, potem wszedł bodajże beton (zaprawa) tzw. romańska - to chyba wymysł XIX w. Problem bierze się z wykwitami, które nie biorą się z wapna a z cementu.  Wapno ma te fajne właściwości, że jest bakteriobójcze i glonobójcze (te zielone paści na ścianie). Chemią zrobisz plastyczność zaprawy, podobnie jak chemią sprawisz, że woda zarobowa będzie miała inne napięcie powierzchniowe.  Stad piszę o zamiennikach wapna. Nie wolno tylko zapominać o czymś na glony.
Tak w ramach ciekawostek - jeden miły pan konserwator powiedział, że do lat 90 tych byłą tzw. metoda tradycyjna a nie gotowe wynalazki.

----------


## Julius

> Prywatnie: nie kołkowałbym.
> Jako wykonawca: wg. projektu elewacji


A możesz mi pokazać projekt elewacji na domkach jednorodzinnych? Bo ja nie widziałem. Na blokach owszem. Projekty w stylu, kopiuj, wklej, jedne i te same projekty na materiałach dużych firm (nie bezinteresownie) i w pizdu kołków, bo to i tak "bogaci" ludzie mieszkaja w blokach i najwyżej się jeszcze raz ociepli i podniesie fundusz remontowy ze składek.

Całe te docieplenia budynków to dobry interes dla producentów, projektantów,i firm wykonawczych i prezesów spółdzielni (a w szczególności dla nich) bo z termomodernizacją niewiele mają wspólnego.

----------


## cronin

Panowie a co z termoorganiką platinum 20 cm na gazobetonie klejone na klej termoorganiki do siatki - kołkować czy nie? kołki kupiłam plastikowe, bardziej dla spokoju sumienia  :wink:  chcę zacząć w połowie marca, trochę się obawiam o przyczepność - przecierać płyty? Cokół i ściana mają grubość ocieplenia 20 cm - nie dawać listwy startowej? jeszcze jej nie kupiłam więc z chęcią odpuszczę  :wink:  tylko czy dawać coś w zamian na granicy cokół ściana?

----------


## skrabi

> kiedyś cegłę robiono li tylko na zaprawie wapiennej, potem wszedł bodajże beton (zaprawa) tzw. romańska - to chyba wymysł XIX w. Problem bierze się z wykwitami, które nie biorą się z wapna a z cementu.  Wapno ma te fajne właściwości, że jest bakteriobójcze i glonobójcze (te zielone paści na ścianie). Chemią zrobisz plastyczność zaprawy, podobnie jak chemią sprawisz, że woda zarobowa będzie miała inne napięcie powierzchniowe.  Stad piszę o zamiennikach wapna. Nie wolno tylko zapominać o czymś na glony.


miałem kiedyś taką fazę, że jak będę budował dom to tylko zaprawa wapienna, później chciałem też budować ze słomy i gliny, a niestety jak przyszło co do czego i trzeba wydać grubą kasę na pierwszy dom to użyje dzisiaj powszechnie stosowane rozwiązanie

to co mówisz jest dla mnie oczywiste, tylko ze względu na koszty i specyfikę technologii (np. ile ta zaprawa schnie?) prawie nikt już tak dzisiaj nie buduje

co do różnych fajnych technik stosowanych kiedyś polecam grand designs, zwłaszcza odcinki w których odnawiają stare budynki  :smile: 

ale trochę off-top się zrobił

----------


## edomek

Z tego co wiem w domach jednorodzinnych nie kołkuje się styropianu. Jedyne uzasadnienie kołkowania w małym domku, to duże wiatry w okolicy i kołkowanie na narożach ( rogi domu, strefa przyokienna itp). Ile w tym prawdy nie wiem.
U siebie będę kołkował przy narożach, dla spokoju ducha  :big grin: .

----------


## EWBUD

> A możesz mi pokazać projekt elewacji na domkach jednorodzinnych? Bo ja nie widziałem. Na blokach owszem. Projekty w stylu, kopiuj, wklej, jedne i te same projekty na materiałach dużych firm (nie bezinteresownie) i w pizdu kołków, bo to i tak "bogaci" ludzie mieszkaja w blokach i najwyżej się jeszcze raz ociepli i podniesie fundusz remontowy ze składek.
> 
> Całe te docieplenia budynków to dobry interes dla producentów, projektantów,i firm wykonawczych i prezesów spółdzielni (a w szczególności dla nich) bo z termomodernizacją niewiele mają wspólnego.


Oczywiście, że na domku jeszcze takiego projektu nie widziałem - i pewnie długo jeszcze nie zobaczę (oczywiście, chodzi mi o ilość i rozmieszczenie łączników)
A Ty Julius, będziesz czuł się pewnie dając gwarancję 36 mcy, na styro 20 cm?bez kołków?
Bo ja jakiś taki dyskonfort czuję, a w razie W to pomocy nie dostaniesz znikąd.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## EWBUD

> Panowie a co z termoorganiką platinum 20 cm na gazobetonie klejone na klej termoorganiki do siatki - kołkować czy nie? kołki kupiłam plastikowe, bardziej dla spokoju sumienia  chcę zacząć w połowie marca, trochę się obawiam o przyczepność - przecierać płyty? Cokół i ściana mają grubość ocieplenia 20 cm - nie dawać listwy startowej? jeszcze jej nie kupiłam więc z chęcią odpuszczę  tylko czy dawać coś w zamian na granicy cokół ściana?



Skoro cokół i ściana mają jednakową grubość (20 cm) to ja bym startówki nie dawał - nic innego też tam nie dasz, po prostu jedna płaszczyzna ściany i tyle.
Przecierać płyty?  ja bym nie przecierał - narobisz w ch....  :smile:  pyłu i małych kuleczek i przez to zmniejszysz raczej przyczepność niż podwyższysz - no chyba, że przetrzeć i odkurzyć/przedmuchać solidnie czymś  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Dzięki, jeden zakup mniej  :smile:  jeszcze tylko listwę okapnikową na podcienie muszę zakupić.

----------


## pawko_

> Panowie a co z termoorganiką platinum 20 cm na gazobetonie klejone na klej termoorganiki do siatki - kołkować czy nie? kołki kupiłam plastikowe, bardziej dla spokoju sumienia  chcę zacząć w połowie marca, trochę się obawiam o przyczepność - przecierać płyty? Cokół i ściana mają grubość ocieplenia 20 cm - nie dawać listwy startowej? jeszcze jej nie kupiłam więc z chęcią odpuszczę  tylko czy dawać coś w zamian na granicy cokół ściana?


Jak najbardziej przed nałożeniem kleju na płytę każdą trzeba przetrzeć. Pamiętam jak się przy tym moi fachowcy mordowali. Termoorganika w porównaniu do innych stryopianów jest dosyć twarda i parę tarek zajechali  :smile:  Powiedzieli, że użyją ich (tych zużytych) na innych domach bo ludzie w większości kupują tanie białe styro, które dosłownie "ręką" można przetrzeć. Poza tym powierzchnia grafitowego styropianu jest śliska i pewnie przez to jest slabsza przyczepność. Znajomy, kótry sprzedawał mi styropian mówił, że zdarzało się (sporadycznie, ale jednak), że klienci nie przecierali styropianu i część płyt potrafiła zjechać. Możesz nie przecierać, ale pretensje później tylko do siebie. Jeśli chcesz bez kołków to przecieraj, zagruntuj ściany przed przyklejeniem, klej nakładaj obwodowo i wewnątrz 6-8 placków. Do klejenia styropianu użyj kleju do siatki.

----------


## fighter1983

yyyyy Piotrek grafitowy raczej przecierac niz nie przecierac.
Z ta przyczepnoscia klejow cementowych do grafitowego eps jest problem. Nie wynika on z faktu tego, ze grafitowy styropian jest grafitowy, raczej chodzi tu o temperature samej plyty w momencie klejenia. 
Po rynku kraza mity na temat koniecznosci stosowania kleju do w. zbrojacej jako kleju do przyklejania styropianu. Ogolnie: nie jest to konieczne, chociaz czesc producentow zaleca klej do siatki... zaleca z 2 wzgledow: klej do siatki jest drozszy, i rzeczywiscie jest troche lepszy niz klej do klejenia styropianu. Swoja droga jest to naturalny proces kwalifikacji jakosci klejow. Skoro producent wymaga lub zaleca stosowanie kleju do siatki, oznacza to nic innego niz: marketing lub niska jakosc kleju do EPS (piach i cement) 
Grafitowy styropian ktory klejony jest na zwykly klej do EPS nie powinien byc rozgrzany i goracy i tyle.... klej cementowy odpowiedniej jakosci w zupelnosci wystarczy, przy czym piszac odpowiedniej jakosci mam na mysli tu konkretnie Caparola lub STO-ISPO

----------


## cronin

Klej do siatki termoorganiki już mam zakupiony, cena nie była jakaś wygórowana, więc wolałam nie kombinować, tylko wziąć jeden system. Kołki mam, więc kołkowac też będę (zwłaszcza górę i narożniki, mam 8 m wysokości). Jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy nie lepiej byłoby nakładać klej na całą płytę, pacą zębatą?

----------


## fighter1983

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy nie lepiej byłoby nakładać klej na całą płytę, pacą zębatą?


Przeciwskazan nie ma... w zasadzie byloby to idealne rozwiazanie.
Tylko kto ma na tyle proste mury aby w ten sposob nakladac?

----------


## cronin

fakt  :sad:

----------


## plusfoto

> Tylko kto ma na tyle proste mury aby w ten sposob nakladac?


E no z BK to trzeba się postarać aby było krzywo.

----------


## cronin

Miałam bardzo "starającą się" ekipę  niestety, przyjedzie styro to przyłożę płyty i zobaczę jak przylegają, termoorganika potrafi być krzywa więc się może krzywizny wyzerują  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> Miałam bardzo "starającą się" ekipę  niestety, przyjedzie styro to przyłożę płyty i zobaczę jak przylegają, termoorganika potrafi być krzywa więc się może krzywizny wyzerują


Pakie duze puzzle dla wykonawcy  :smile:

----------


## Julius

> A Ty Julius, będziesz czuł się pewnie dając gwarancję 36 mcy, na styro 20 cm?bez kołków?


Dam na domku. Klejenie obwodowo-punktowe, metodą Quickadex. Piana na około, a w środek 4-6 placków kleju.




> Bo ja jakiś taki dyskonfort czuję, a w razie W to pomocy nie dostaniesz znikąd.


To fakt, dlategto trzeba polegać na swojej wiedzy, a nie na tym co piszą w instrukcjach i co projektują.




> Jak najbardziej przed nałożeniem kleju na płytę każdą trzeba przetrzeć.


Przecierać znaczy szlifować???!!!! Absolutnie.  Zmniejszy sie wtedy przyczepność (sprawdziłem). Chyba, że styropian utleniło, słońce, uv... To Tak. Styropian szlifuję się tylko, aby wyrównać nierówności po przyklejeniu.




> .Jeśli chcesz bez kołków to przecieraj, zagruntuj ściany przed przyklejeniem,


Gruntowanie ścian OK.  Nowych domów  z pustaków ceramicznych nie gruntuję, chyba,że state zatłuszczone, bardzo chłonne., tak.




> klej nakładaj obwodowo i wewnątrz 6-8 placków. Do klejenia styropianu użyj kleju do siatki.


Prawidłowo, pamiętać tylko, że klej ma byc odsunięty od płyty o okołow 3-4 cm.




> yyyyy Piotrek grafitowy raczej przecierac niz nie przecierac.
> Z ta przyczepnoscia klejow cementowych do grafitowego eps jest problem. Nie wynika on z faktu tego, ze grafitowy styropian jest grafitowy, raczej chodzi tu o temperature samej plyty w momencie klejenia. 
> Po rynku kraza mity na temat koniecznosci stosowania kleju do w. zbrojacej jako kleju do przyklejania styropianu. 
> (...)
> Grafitowy styropian ktory klejony jest na zwykly klej do EPS nie powinien byc rozgrzany i goracy i tyle.... klej cementowy odpowiedniej jakosci w zupelnosci wystarczy, przy czym piszac odpowiedniej jakosci mam na mysli tu konkretnie Caparola lub STO-ISPO


Z grafitem jest inny problem. Wytrzymałośc klejów do grafitu faktycznie jest trochę niższa, ale w badaniach on przejdzie. Tu chodzi raczej o odkształcenia termiczne, które na graficie sa bardzo duże. Możesz mieć nawet klej z kosmosu a i tak płyty na nasłonecznionych ścianach Ci odejdą. Widziałek kilka domów z grafitem, który na drugi dzień od klejenia odszedł i to były ściany gdzie operowało słoneczko. Praca pod siatkami na graficie w lecie odpada bo ludzie Cie zamorduja za prace w tej saunie. W innych krajach rozwiązano ten problem malując płyty grafitowe na biało (Austraia chyba), ale to podnosi koszt bo to manufaktura. 




> Ogolnie: nie jest to konieczne, chociaz czesc producentow zaleca klej do siatki... zaleca z 2 wzgledow: klej do siatki jest drozszy, i rzeczywiscie jest troche lepszy niz klej do klejenia styropianu. Swoja droga jest to naturalny proces kwalifikacji jakosci klejow. Skoro producent wymaga lub zaleca stosowanie kleju do siatki, oznacza to nic innego niz: marketing lub niska jakosc kleju do EPS (piach i cement)


Klej do przyklejania i  klej do przykleniania i zatapiania siatki (uniwersalny) mają takie same wymagania (przyczepność 0,08Mpa.). Zwykle jest tak, że klej do przyklejania ma te 0,08MPa a uniwersalny ma zwykle pow. 0,10MPa,więc jest lepszy(jeśli chodzi o przyczepność). Ale są różnice. Do siatki się czasami zbroi kleje, lub dodaje hydrofobizatorów, Reologia tez jest inna bo szpachluje się nim, klejem do przyklejania juz nie.

----------


## cronin

A kto powiedział, że praca nie może być zabawą ?  :smile: 
Jeszcze jedno pytanie i uciekam, żeby nie zaśmiecać. Czym wypełnić szczelinę między ostatnią warstwą styro a płytą osb, którą mam na szczycie attyki (obróbki blacharskie), pianką? I czy naprawdę mam gruntować ściany pod styro?

----------


## cronin

Mówimy o ocieplaniu w drugiej połowie marca, więc zakładam, że dużego nasłonecznienia to raczej nie będzie. Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałam, to problem z odchodzeniem płyt dotyczy świeżo przyklejonych na nasłonecznionej ścianie, raczej latem.  Po pokryciu klejem i zagruntowaniu tego problemu chyba już później  nie ma?

----------


## plusfoto

A robił ktoś grafit na piankę tytan eos?

----------


## Balto

starburski: o ile wiem to nabieranie wytrzymałości trwało długie lata. Dla romańskiego chyba naście albo więcej. Ale to w ramach off-u
ewbuxxxo: na takie przecieranie styro znajomy mawia "fabryka śniegu"
W kwestii klejów - nie lubię czegoś co jest istotne i spełnia wymagania "na granicy" i ani grama więcej...
W ramach ciekawostek. Skład mieszanki Tytan Professional E - to klajster do styro i do siatki: podają że cementu (dokł: klinkieru) jest 5-25% oraz pyły.. Czyli bazą jest albo cement zwykły i dodają pyły, albo co bardziej prawdopodobne Cem II z pyłami w ilości ok 10 procent (góra 15, mój szacunek...). Do tego jakiś drobny wypełniacz i troszkę chemii... i Zaprawa o przyczepności żądanej,

----------


## motylemjestem

Przy podobnych parametrach dla świętego spokoju zakołkowałem, w końcu co to za koszt  :Smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Przy podobnych parametrach dla świętego spokoju zakołkowałem, w końcu co to za koszt



Tutaj raczej nie chodzi o koszt kołków, tylko mostki.

----------


## Julius

> Tutaj raczej nie chodzi o koszt kołków, tylko mostki.


Dokładnie. Mało tego, jak ekipa kołkuje w takich warunkach jak dzisiaj, niskie temperatury, duza wilgotność i nie zaczekała na związanie kleju to teraz raczej trzymają Ci styropian kołki. Klej od styropianu mógł Ci się odspoić. Chyba, że czekali conajmniej  kilka dni na kołkowanie w co wątpię.




> Przy podobnych parametrach dla świętego spokoju zakołkowałem, w końcu co to za koszt


Gorsza izolacyjność, mostki, odpojony klej od walenia po kołkach na "świeżym" kleju. Ja bym sie nie czuł spokojniejszy.

----------


## Balto

Julius: ty jesteś czepliwa istota - metry się chłopie liczą... Metry i czas. A co ciekawe masa jest wolnych ekip, które mają do wyboru albo zejść z ceną i jazda z koksem - czyli metry tłuc, albo porządnie, ale nie zarobić nic.
Przy okazji: zwykłe cementy (II i III) w takich warunkach granicznych różnie się sprawdzają, a klej to ja bym naprawdę nie wierzył.U mnie dziś rano było -5C, to jeśli klajster nie chwycił to się może okazać, że wszystko trzyma się "na lodzie"

----------


## klaudiusz_x

No to mnie zestresowaliście.
20cm grafitowego na kleju atlasa do siatki bez kołków.
Rwałem dwie płyty na drugi dzień po przyklejeniu. Mam je w piwnicy. Mogę zrobić zdjęcie, zobaczycie efekt klejenia.

----------


## Carpenter78

Chcemy....

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Chcemy....




Na drugiej płycie było ok 40% mniej zerwanego styro.

----------


## zajac marcowy

Brawo Emi !

Zdrowy rozsądek wyjaśnił sprawę  :smile: 

To prawda nie ma konieczności kołkowania  niskich budynków.
Zdrowy rozsądek nakazuje wydać 60-80 pln na kołkowanie w strefach narożnych.
Kołki nie zastępują kleju, działają w innej płaszczyżnie zupełnie.
Klej pionowej grawitacyjnej - kołki na odrywanie poziome.
Stosujcie termokołki czyli te z kapslem zamykającym lub frezujemy pod kołek i wciskamy kapsel styropianowy.
Unikacie dodatkowych mostków termicznych i ewentualnych plamek na elewacji.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Brawo Emi !
> 
> Zdrowy rozsądek wyjaśnił sprawę 
> 
> To prawda nie ma konieczności kołkowania  niskich budynków.
> Zdrowy rozsądek nakazuje wydać 60-80 pln na kołkowanie w strefach narożnych.
> Kołki nie zastępują kleju, działają w innej płaszczyżnie zupełnie.
> Klej pionowej grawitacyjnej - kołki na odrywanie poziome.
> Stosujcie termokołki czyli te z kapslem zamykającym lub frezujemy pod kołek i wciskamy kapsel styropianowy.
> Unikacie dodatkowych mostków termicznych i ewentualnych plamek na elewacji.


U mnie dopiero stryszek jest powyżej gruntu. Domek na zboczu malutkiej doliny. W dolinie las i stawy. Na wzniesieniu pola uprawne. Z tego powodu zrezygnowałem z kołkowania nawet narożników.

----------


## Bau*ab

Witam, oczywiście, że należy kołkować. Wykonuję docieplenia od lat i nigdy jeszcze nie spotkałem inwestora z takim dylematem. Przecież kołki styropianowe to nie jest duży koszt a przy całej inwestycji wydaje się śmieszny. 

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł.

----------


## Bau*ab

Witam. Wykonuję docieplenia od lat i nie wyobrażam sobie zaciągania kleju na nieprzetarty styropian! Obojętnie czy grafitowy czy biały, ściana musi być przetarta. Oczywiście umiejętnie i precyzyjnie, ażeby nie narobić nierówności. A kulki styropianowe no problem, po przetarciu dmuchawa na rusztowanie i ściana czyściutka, gotowa pod klej  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł.

----------


## Julius

> Witam. Wykonuję docieplenia od lat i nie wyobrażam sobie zaciągania kleju na nieprzetarty styropian! Obojętnie czy grafitowy czy biały, ściana musi być przetarta. Oczywiście umiejętnie i precyzyjnie, ażeby nie narobić nierówności. A kulki styropianowe no problem, po przetarciu dmuchawa na rusztowanie i ściana czyściutka, gotowa pod klej


A  kto tu mówi o "nie szlifowaniu styropianu" przy warswie zbrojonej. Oczywiście, że przed nałożeniem zaprawy do zatapiania siatki szlifujemy, aby wyrónać płaszczyznę, natomiast nie szlifujemu styropianu od strony kleju do przyklejania, chyba, że się "utlenił" (UV).




> Witam, oczywiście, że należy kołkować. Wykonuję docieplenia od lat i nigdy jeszcze nie spotkałem inwestora z takim dylematem. Przecież kołki styropianowe to nie jest duży koszt a przy całej inwestycji wydaje się śmieszny


Wykonawca, pracujący od lat powinien umiec ocenić podłoże i wiedzeć kiedy łączniki są konieczne, a kiedy nie, chyba, że nie ma zaufania do swoich umiejętności i materiuału i stosuje "dupochron" w postaci łączników pogarszając przy tym izolacyjność przegrody, a niekiedy ją niszcząc!  (patrz: wielka płyta).

Gdyby inwestor wiedział do czego służą łączniki, czy są potrzebne w jego przypadku i jakie negatywne skutki termoizolacyjne i estetyczne wiążą się z ich zastosowaniem, to nie wiem czy by mu się to wydawało śmieszne.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Styro i klej brałem w 3 hurtowniach. W każdej  dostałem info od ich "doradców", że kołki są niepotrzebne do 9 metrów.

----------


## fighter1983

> Styro i klej brałem w 3 hurtowniach. W każdej  dostałem info od ich "doradców", że kołki są niepotrzebne do 9 metrów.


lol.... to niech dadza Ci to na pismie....

----------


## Balto

klaudiusz: w ramach dobrego dowcipu - potrzebowałem najtańszego gruntu, nie ważne po co... Idę tam gdzie zwykle, młody gość przy ladzie. Dwa litry Unigruntu poproszę. Usłyszałem, że to rewelacyjny grunt i w ogóle cud - miód. Za nim stała szefowa (współwłaścicielka), która widziała moją minę i się śmiała...

----------


## cefas

W Polskich przepisach tak jak Niemieckich normą akceptowalną jest nie kołkowanie domów parterowych i z użytkowym poddaszem, tzn kiedy jest tylko ściana szczytowa którą w pewnym sensie trzyma też podbitka. Jednakże słyszałem że "każdy kołki daje bo lepiej jak są" w Niemczech się tego nie stosuje chyba że budynek jest użytku publicznego.

----------


## fighter1983

> W Polskich przepisach tak jak Niemieckich normą akceptowalną jest nie kołkowanie domów parterowych i z użytkowym poddaszem, tzn kiedy jest tylko ściana szczytowa którą w pewnym sensie trzyma też podbitka. Jednakże słyszałem że "każdy kołki daje bo lepiej jak są" w Niemczech się tego nie stosuje chyba że budynek jest użytku publicznego.


masz na to jakis papier? w sensie przepis, norme ktora o tym mowi?

----------


## cefas

proszę bardzo, patrz punkt 2 instrukcji wiodącego producenta systemów ociepleń i materiałów budowlanych

http://budowairemont.knauf.pl/birw/O...82kowanie.html

Widziałem wielu przeciwników ale osobiście jestem za klejeniem na kleju w piance. Kleiłem 300m2 tym sposobem. Idzie szybko, czysto i trzyma nieziemsko bez kołkowania

----------


## fighter1983

> proszę bardzo, patrz punkt 2 instrukcji wiodącego producenta systemów ociepleń i materiałów budowlanych
> 
> http://budowairemont.knauf.pl/birw/O...82kowanie.html
> 
> Widziałem wielu przeciwników ale osobiście jestem za klejeniem na kleju w piance. Kleiłem 300m2 tym sposobem. Idzie szybko, czysto i trzyma nieziemsko bez kołkowania


zaden argument.... czytasz wybiórczo i wyrywasz pojedyncze zdania z kontekstu.... przecztytaj chociazby pkt.4 tego co za linkowales....
a tu masz analize zapisow karty technicznej... jak jeszcze mi sie chcialo dyskutowac na ten temat: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o%C5%82kowania

ŻADEN producent w PL nie napisze Ci w ciemno ze mozesz nie kolkowac... ŻADEN ... w sensie nie da Ci na papierze tego

----------


## cefas

> ŻADEN producent w PL nie napisze Ci w ciemno ze mozesz nie kolkowac... ŻADEN ... w sensie nie da Ci na papierze tego


sam sobie odpowiedziałeś... to jest w ich interesie żeby w razie problemu mieć do czego się przyczepić

KNAUF jest producentem i pisze że "kołki montuje się wtedy, gdy przyczepność tynku np. na starej ścianie jest słaba oraz na elewacjach powyżej 20 metrów wysokości."

----------


## fighter1983

nie... Knauf pisze:

_1.	Plastikowe kołki z talerzykiem grzybkowym nie służą do samodzielnego mocowania styropianu do ściany. Ich zadaniem jest zwiększenie przyczepności już przyklejonych płyt.
2.	Kołki montuje się wtedy, gdy przyczepność tynku np. na starej ścianie jest słaba oraz na elewacjach powyżej 20 metrów wysokości.
3.	Kołki należy montować dopiero po całkowitym stwardnieniu kleju (np. kiedy temperatura 20 st. C. utrzymuje się przez 3 dni).
4.	Ilość kołków której należy użyć zależy od jakości powierzchni i materiału elewacji. Średnia przyjęta ma metr kwadratowy to 6 sztuk. Przy narożnikach budynków ich liczba powinna być większa.
5.	Kołki montuje się na stykach płyt tak, by grzybek schował się pod linią płaszczyzny._
a to jest pewna roznica... 
nie wprowadzaj ludzi w blad
I producent moze Ci napisac wytyczne do danego obiektu i zapisac w nim ze mozna nie kolkowac, natomiast jest to wyjatek a nie regula.
Generalnie zaklada sie kolkowanie... jak ktos chce nie kolkowac - powienien zwrocic sie do dystrybutora lub producenta o taki papier.
Tyle...

----------


## Balto

Mała uwaga: tynki które są robione w Niemczech czy zaprawy - mają deczko inne właściwości niż te jaki są robione u nas. Poza tym psim obowiązkiem każdego producenta jest napisanie zasad ogólnych, po których na końcu następuje uwaga, że każda budowa to indywidualny wypadek i należy go rozpatrywać osobno.

----------


## BCS

Kołkowane czy nie tak jak wcześniej było pisane, zależy od nośności podłoża i jakości kleju- aprobaty jaką na system otrzymał producent. Ale głównie chciałbym zwrócić uwagę na jakość kołków, poprzednicy pisali, że ich brak to oszczędność 200-400zł, jakiej jakości są to wyroby, łamiące się w palcach, od jednego puknięcia często odpadają łepki, takie kołki to nie dość, że mostki i plamy na elewacji, to i jakiś zmarnowany czas na ich wbicie. 
Ja polecam na niskich domkach o nośnym podłożu, stosowanie porządnych klei bez kołowania.

----------


## pniowek

Powiem szczerze. Zbaranieć można. 
Będę docieplał swój dom być może osobiście. Zastanawiałem się nad styropianem 18cm (na MAXa 29cm) i chciałem użyć pianki dla własnej wygody i porządku. Zastanawiam się jednak o ile drożej i czy przyczepność  jest lepsza niż kleju ?
Wiem że temat dotyczy kołkowania ale dyskusja ostro się poszerzyła. A jak czytam o tym szlifowaniu styro to mnie ciarki przechodzą..
Docieplając piwnicę, kładłem styropian równiutko pod łatę by płaty tworzyły jedną płaszczyznę - nie było co szlifować !
Więc po co szukać dziury w całym. No i jeszcze to stwierdzenia straszące "samorobów" - że powinno się, należy  szlifować co by się trzymało ! 
W co czwarty poście udowadniacie że kleje są zajeb.. i nie trzeba kołkować..
Skoro kleje trzymają git to po co szlifować.. i czy powinienem przeszlifować cała powierzchnie ścian?  bo takie sugestie odbieram.
Największym wrogiem jest  niewłaściwa temperatura, złe podłoże i oszczędności na kleju - rozumiem.
A skoro producenci przeznaczają wymieniane w dociepleniu materiały do pracy ze sobą to znaczy że wszystko ma działać  :smile: 
Ja chętnie bym nie kołkował. I chętnie stwierdzę nie kołkować ale nie jestem upoważniony  :wink: 

p.s. kołki świetnie sprawdzają się w ogrodnictwie do montażu maty czy argowłókniny

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W instrukcji do kleju na worku z klejem nie było nic o kołkowaniu. Nic. Ani słowa.
Więc kto tu ściemnia vs gwarancji?

----------


## fighter1983

a kto powiedzial ze na worku ma byc to napisane?
nie ma takiego obowiazku...

Jedyny wiarygodny zapis w tej sprawie to aktualna aprobata techniczna na system docieplen lub projekt elewacji z jasna informacja na temat stosowania i rozmieszczenia lacznikow mechanicznych.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a kto powiedzial ze na worku ma byc to napisane?
> nie ma takiego obowiazku...
> 
> Jedyny wiarygodny zapis w tej sprawie to aktualna aprobata techniczna na system docieplen lub projekt elewacji z jasna informacja na temat stosowania i rozmieszczenia lacznikow mechanicznych.


Kupuję towar bez instrukcji obsługi? Ciekawe.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Na worku jest miejsce na opisanie sposobu postępowania przy słabym podłożu.
Na wzmiankę o kołkach zabrakło?

----------


## BCS

przyklejanie na piankę jest chyba najlepszym rozwiązaniem, pomijając cenę, na pewno uzyskasz dużo lepsze parametry cieplne, możesz tak sprytnie pianować, że zamkniesz mostki na łączeniach płyt już od strony ściany, styropian, piana, max na pewno nie trzeba kołkować,zresztą zrób próbę na zrywanie, 3 kawałki styropianu przyklejone na mur i po 48h próba oderwania, jak rozwarstwisz styropian jest ok, jak odleci od podłoża trzeba gruntować, jak pęknie spoiwo, zmień klej, trzy bo jedna może jakoś inaczej się przy zrywaniu ułożyć a wtedy masz jeszcze dwie do sprawdzenia.

----------


## Julius

> A jak czytam o tym szlifowaniu styro to mnie ciarki przechodzą..
> Docieplając piwnicę, kładłem styropian równiutko pod łatę by płaty tworzyły jedną płaszczyznę - nie było co szlifować !
> Więc po co szukać dziury w całym. No i jeszcze to stwierdzenia straszące "samorobów" - że powinno się, należy  szlifować co by się trzymało ! 
> W co czwarty poście udowadniacie że kleje są zajeb.. i nie trzeba kołkować..
> Skoro kleje trzymają git to po co szlifować.. i czy powinienem przeszlifować cała powierzchnie ścian?  bo takie sugestie odbieram.
> Największym wrogiem jest  niewłaściwa temperatura, złe podłoże i oszczędności na kleju - rozumiem.
> A skoro producenci przeznaczają wymieniane w dociepleniu materiały do pracy ze sobą to znaczy że wszystko ma działać 
> Ja chętnie bym nie kołkował. I chętnie stwierdzę nie kołkować ale nie jestem upoważniony 
> 
> p.s. kołki świetnie sprawdzają się w ogrodnictwie do montażu maty czy argowłókniny



Szlifuje się powierzchnię styropianu od strony elewacji, przed nakładaniem warstwy zbrojonej, czyli siatką zatopioną w kleju, a nie powierzchnię klejenia do muru. Robi sie to w celach poprawy estetyki, a nie w celu poprawy przyczepności, bo szlifowanie styropianu moim zdanie pogarsza przyczepność do kleju a nie poprawia.
Kleje sa różne, są "git" i są także "nie git". Najlepiej sprawdzić to samemu przyklejając kawałek styropianu do muru i odrywając go po paru dniach, jak wyrwie styropian to git jak odejdzie od styropianu to nie git. 
I tu jaki producent raczej nie ma znaczenia bo spotkałem sie z różnymi klejami jednego producenta. Inna jakość kleju w markecie, inna u dystrybutowa, a inna bezpośrednio na inwestycji.  :smile: ) A marka jedna.

----------


## Lusia191

co do kołkowania polecam !!!    
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp5dAbHSa1Q

w przyszłym roku będę ocieplał elewacje styro :smile:  i zastanawiam się nad tymi kołkami to jest nowe rozwiązanie , nie ma mostków termicznych tylko widzę że na razie w PL ich brak mam znajomego w GERMANY także zadzwonię i zlecę mu poszukiwanie tych oto kołków tylko ciekawi mnie cena bez przesyłki się obejdzie bo co jakiś czas zjeżdża na Ojczyznę także gites byle cena nie powaliła na kolana bo inaczej lipton :smile:

----------


## imrahil

może dla mnie też kupi?  :big grin:  W Polsce chyba STO oferuje coś takiego

----------


## EWBUD

> może dla mnie też kupi?  W Polsce chyba STO oferuje coś takiego


Proszę jutro się przypomnieć, właśnie sprawdzam ewentualną cenę w PL

----------


## imrahil

z tym kołkowaniem to ciekawa sprawa, w tej ulotce http://www.caparol.pl/portals/_pl/Do...eple%C5%84.pdf Caparol pisze na stronie 6, że płyty mocuje się przez klejenie lub klejenie i kołkowanie w zależności id rodzaju podłoża. w innym gdzieś przeczytałem, że na nowych  murach wystarczy klejenie. w instrukcji wykonania systemu natomiast piszą o tym, że zawsze należy kołkować a liczbę kołków dobiera projektant ocieplenia (znacie jakiegoś?). po co w takim razie zamieszczają takie informacje w folderach reklamowych?

----------


## imrahil

> Proszę jutro się przypomnieć, właśnie sprawdzam ewentualną cenę w PL


Upomnę się  :smile: . A poniżej info na temat kołków eco-twist w Polsce

http://www.sto.pl/141177_PL-Sto_Nowo...ci-SN12013.pdf

----------


## fighter1983

> z tym kołkowaniem to ciekawa sprawa, w tej ulotce http://www.caparol.pl/portals/_pl/Do...eple%C5%84.pdf Caparol pisze na stronie 6, że płyty mocuje się przez klejenie lub klejenie i kołkowanie w zależności id rodzaju podłoża. w innym gdzieś przeczytałem, że na nowych  murach wystarczy klejenie. w instrukcji wykonania systemu natomiast piszą o tym, że zawsze należy kołkować a liczbę kołków dobiera projektant ocieplenia (znacie jakiegoś?). po co w takim razie zamieszczają takie informacje w folderach reklamowych?


a gdzie Ty w zalinkowanej ulotce przeczytales o samym klejeniu? owszem jest - clopowierzchniowe klejenie... a to chyba roznica.
znam projektanta elewacji ktory wpisuje w projekty rozmieszczenie i ilosc lacznikow mechanicznych

----------


## imrahil

> a gdzie Ty w zalinkowanej ulotce przeczytales o samym klejeniu? owszem jest - clopowierzchniowe klejenie... a to chyba roznica.
> znam projektanta elewacji ktory wpisuje w projekty rozmieszczenie i ilosc lacznikow mechanicznych


na str. 6 akurat czytałem o tynku silikatowym. jak byk: "(...) w zależności od rodzaju podłoża, poprzez klejenie lub klejenie i dodatkowe mocowanie mechaniczne (kołkami)."

----------


## imrahil

a teraz dalej: http://www.caparol.pl/portals/_pl/Do...techniczne.pdf
Str. 12, pierwszy akapit - *Mocowanie płyt wyłącznie przez klejenie*. Zgodnie z tym co piszą, w nowych budynkach można założyć wysoką wytrzymałość ściany na oderwanie *bez przeprowadzania dodatkowych kontroli*, zatem kołkowanie niepotrzebne. Człowiek po przeczytaniu takiego tekstu nastawia się że nie trzeba kołkować.

----------


## fighter1983

kolkowanie to jest bardzo sliski temat.... zazwyczaj nic sie nie dzieje gdy sie nie stosuje kolkow.... zazwyczaj, wystarczy 1/1000 przypadkow kiedy cos sie stnie i straty sa olbrzymie.
ja nie rozumiem tej tendencji do niekolkowania.
Nie ma minusow stosowania kolkow w zasadzie.... poza pomijalnymi mostkami termicznymi o laczej powierzchni 0,0nic m2 na calym budynku i jakims tam niewielkim koszcie. To troche jak z polisa AC na auto.... potrzebna tylko w przypadku jak cos sie stanie... tak samo jest z kolkowaniem elewacji.

----------


## Lusia191

> Proszę jutro się przypomnieć, właśnie sprawdzam ewentualną cenę w PL



witam :bye:  :bye:  :bye:  :bye:  widzę że po napisaniu mojego postu temat się nieco rozwinął  powiedz kolego jak to sprawdzić i gdzie jaka jest cena sztuki takiego kołka??? zna ktoś odpowiedź??? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## EWBUD

no cóż .... musisz się zwrócić do STO :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Proszę jutro się przypomnieć, właśnie sprawdzam ewentualną cenę w PL



Myślałem o poniedziałku oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie ma minusow stosowania kolkow w zasadzie.... poza pomijalnymi mostkami termicznymi o laczej powierzchni 0,0nic m2 na calym budynku i jakims tam niewielkim koszcie.


 Oczywiście ... bo spece liczą powierzchnię.
Jest coś takiego jak punktowy mostek cieplny, proszę sobie sprawdzić, a potem pisać.
To nic, tam nic i wszędzie nic .. tylko musi być kotłownia i piec na 20 kW właśnie z takich niców się bierze.
Okna zostawione na skraju muru patrząc od wewnątrz ... nic etc..

----------


## EWBUD

> kolkowanie to jest bardzo sliski temat.... zazwyczaj nic sie nie dzieje gdy sie nie stosuje kolkow.... zazwyczaj, wystarczy 1/1000 przypadkow kiedy cos sie stnie i straty sa olbrzymie.
> ja nie rozumiem tej tendencji do niekolkowania.
> Nie ma minusow stosowania kolkow w zasadzie.... poza pomijalnymi mostkami termicznymi o laczej powierzchni 0,0nic m2 na calym budynku i jakims tam niewielkim koszcie. To troche jak z polisa AC na auto.... potrzebna tylko w przypadku jak cos sie stanie... tak samo jest z kolkowaniem elewacji.


Czyli: "zgodnie z projektem elewacji"  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

No szczególnie kołkowanie, przy EPS'sie na placuszkach ... i wiercenie w BK udarem, naprawę nie ma silniejszego trzymania.
Do tego masakrowanie kołka w EPS'a ... cóż jak placki nie odejdą ... będzie dobrze.
Co nie jest takie abusrdalne, z autopsji znam ... teściów chałupy .. a grzmiałem i ostrzegałem  :mad: 
Równa ściana= klejenie całej powierzchni płyty cieniutką warstwą kleju.

----------


## EWBUD

"Równa ściana= klejenie całej powierzchni płyty cieniutką warstwą kleju." 
Gdzie Kolego znajdziesz takie ściany?
1 dom na 10 - 15  max.
Fajnie by było, gdyby było ich chociaż 50 %  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Kurek z piwem i winem z kartonu trzeba przykręcić  :big lol: 
Kolega murował ostatnio pierwszy raz w życiu i zrobił to lepiej jak większość "fachowców" jak to mówi ruszył mózgiem i zrobił bo nic trudnego.
Byłem zobaczyłem  :jaw drop:  gdzie odchyłka na 2m wysokości to max 2 mm .
Spoiny cieniutkie. Da się ? 
No i izolowanie tego to będzie sama przyjemność, można powiedzieć że mniej kleju zużyje jak by dawał na grube placki, grube w sensie wysokości.

----------


## EWBUD

Dlaczego ściany są jakie są to wszyscy wiemy....
"Krzywo? Panie tu tynkiem się wyrówna, a tam styropian będzie, będzie dobrze...."
Standard na budowach.
Stan surowy budują jak się uda i z zastosowaniem powyższych zasad :smile:  a później jak przychodzi do tynkowania to chciało by się idealnie i najlepiej, żeby 1 mm odchyłki nie było.....
Mówiłem, mówię i będę mówił: pilnujcie stanu surowego - jak coś od początku jest nie takie jak ma być, to ciągnie się to do samego końca budowy.
To, że ściany pną się do góry i fajnie to wygląda, to nie znaczy, że jest dobrze.....

----------


## מרכבה

> Mówiłem, mówię i będę mówił: pilnujcie stanu surowego - jak coś od początku jest nie takie jak ma być, to ciągnie się to do samego końca budowy.
> To, że ściany pną się do góry i fajnie to wygląda, to nie znaczy, że jest dobrze.....


 Oczywista oczywistość, jak ktoś kto pierwszy raz w życiu murował i zrobił to bardzo dobrze, to znaczy że trzeba "ekipy" pilnować kurek z piwem i winem kartonowym przykręcić.

----------


## pieknyromek

Odpowiedz na pytanie "Czy kołkowanie styropianu jest konieczne" :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> Odpowiedz na pytanie "Czy kołkowanie styropianu jest konieczne"


noooo... ale mostkow termicznych nie bylo.... bez kolkowania. 
teraz w sumie tez nie ma.... mostka.... jest za to spora dziura termiczna

----------


## plusfoto

> Odpowiedz na pytanie "Czy kołkowanie styropianu jest konieczne"


Jak dobrze widzę to ten styropian kładł jakiś " fachowiec" na same placki.

----------


## Rupi80

Jak widać na obrazku powyżej jedna płyta na wianek + placki elewacji nie utrzyma  :smile:  Ciekawe kto kleił tego rodzynka?

----------


## pieknyromek

Niestety sporo w tym kraju takich "fachowców" :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

To teraz weź przyklej styropian klejem z "pistoletu" najlepiej całą powierzchnią a cieniutko, da radę.
W tedy nie trzeba będzie kołkowania, zresztą jakie to jest kołkowanie, jeśli w BK wali gościu udarem i kołek można ręką wyciągnąć.

----------

